# G35 coupe v. 350Z



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I was wondering why current 350Z owners got the Z instead of the G35 coupe. I realize there is more power, and I'm all to aware of the 100+ day wait list for the G35. Did any of ya'll test drive a G35 and decide that it was not as nice as the Z? I'm on the fence here, and i can't drive a G35, i just have to buy it and find out.... I am starting to have second thoughts and might go drive the Z. 
any input would be apreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Why can't you drive the G35? If the dealer is so dick that they won't let you test drive a car before you blow 30 grand on it then take your business elsewhere.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

jbloggs_c said:


> *Why can't you drive the G35? If the dealer is so dick that they won't let you test drive a car before you blow 30 grand on it then take your business elsewhere. *


 they don't have any, you have to order one. (oh and they are 35K)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i'd sacarifice a smidge of pwr to have the G35. it looks SO nice. lest we not forget its a freakin SKYLINE (kinda).


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya the g35 is luxury re-defined!

but the 350z is shaping up to be the best performance car around for the money


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Drive to another town or something. Thats a huge chunk of change. If I had the money I would go for the G35 4 door.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Just order it and when it comes drive it. If you don't like it, back out of the deal. This happens all the time. And a car like that, the dealer will have no problem selling it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Just order it and when it comes drive it. If you don't like it, back out of the deal. This happens all the time. And a car like that, the dealer will have no problem selling it. *


dont u have to give a deposit tho? and doing that i'm sure they make u sign papers.......like a contract saying u will buy it.....dont know


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

nothing personal, but i was wanting somebody who has a 350Z to tell me why they got it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

*Because it's a Z*

If you need a backseat and a trunk, by all means buy a G35. I bought the Z for performance, and just plain looks. Every place I drive the Z, people stop and stare...this doesn't happen with a G. Next time you see a Z or a G, look at the people around it...if they stop and look, it will be the Z. The G (which is a fine vehicle) is more tame in looks and performance (maybe that should be sophisticated).

The Z has a heritage (5 generations), whereas the G is new. Lastly, how many forums and sites are devoted to the Z? How many for the G?

With performance upgrades, a G could rival the performance of a Z, but it still wouldn't be a Z. Your choice, though.


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

I think I can answer that for you. It is really a matter of priority.

If you are a family guy and have kids, or enjoy carrying golf bags, luggage, (touring)...then the G35 is an excellent choice. It's not quite as powerful, but has a softer ride, for a luxurious ride that won't scare the wife.

Me personally, have driven both...and I am single, no kids, and prefer the extra power and racecar-like feel of the Z, not to mention the attention I get is ridiculous!!! I get at least 4 people per day stopping to ask me what kind of car it is. Not to mention G35 drivers stare at ME when I drive by!!! That may tell you something.

I have no need for extra seating. It feels like this car is built around ME when I open it up on a straightaway or drift around a 120degree at 60mph. A 4-seater doesn't feel as much an extension of you as the Z does. 

Just a matter of opinion.


----------



## SentraChick (Jul 11, 2003)

After learning about both the cars I would definitely opt for a G35 because yes the 350Z has a minimal amount of more power but the G35 has a backseat (small but there) which the 350Z does not have and the 350Z has handles that I just see as being weird looking in my opinion. Also, Infiniti to me just seems a little more luxury even though you're going for the speed or whatever.


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Hmmmm, I would have to say that the G35 Sport Coupe is the top on my list. To me the four door is just a little too boxy already. And the Z, well it is nice and all, and yes I agree that more people would look at a Z at the stoplight than a G35 just cause it has more status to it's name. There is just something about the G35 SC that just makes me quiver! Longer wheel base than the Z, only a little heavier, get the one with the sport package, dark grey with the gunmetal color 18 inch rims with the bronzish-orange BREMBO callipers, 6 speed transmission, with the optional rear wing, oh gosh, the sounds of bliss when you step on the far right pedal......... it is just so awesome of a car it makes me cry


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay, try this analogy on for size:

...driving the G35 would be sort of like having a nice dinner date with a cute girl 

...whereas the 350Z would be that filthy, all-nighter in a hotel room with a super-hot stripper!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> *Okay, try this analogy on for size:
> 
> ...driving the G35 would be sort of like having a nice dinner date with a cute girl
> 
> ...


so what youre saying is.......if i want a relationship i should go with the G35

and if i want sex i should go with the 350?

lol....i like the analogy


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Thanks guys, think i'm going to save some money and stick with my spec... on that note anbody want to buy an integra? lol j/k
I'll consider these bad boys again, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Something else to think about is the cost of insurance. The G35 4 door will be waaaay lower than either the couple or the 350Z. Also it's not boxy at all. In fact its one of the most aerodynamic cars you can buy (both the 4 door and the coupe).


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

jbloggs_c said:


> *Something else to think about is the cost of insurance. The G35 4 door will be waaaay lower than either the couple or the 350Z. Also it's not boxy at all. In fact its one of the most aerodynamic cars you can buy (both the 4 door and the coupe). *


 not intrested in the 4 door, i was looking at exclusivly the coupe or the Z.
My moving costs are going to put both out of my price range for a while, and i've taken a bigger lease than I would have if i had that car note. 
Basicly I am planning to holf off until at least the start of '04 before i look again. I think i'll go with the G35 coupe based on the longer better warrenty and the 2 years of service. The Z just does'nt compare in that department.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

Go with the Z. Its a classic and will continue to be for a long time.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

According to Car and Driver(best performance testers, IMO) the 350Z Track Edition did 0-60mph in 5.4 sec. The G35 Sport Coupe did it in 5.5 sec. Now c'mon...really, for the luxury benefits of the G35, you don't lose much at all in the performance area. I'm guessing that there is a bigger difference in the handling department though. Personally, I'd go with the G35. It looks better to me anyway. Especially the taillights.


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

I think a wise think to do if blowing this kind of money is a big deal to you is to wait a few months until they will be for sale as used by private parties (and I don't mean the kind that jack up the price and try to make money on it). 
You said yourself that you got to wait 100 days for one anyways. 
The G35 is a sweet, sweet ride...


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

I love both vehicles, since I see them every night at work. But, my choice without a doubt, would be the G35. It's classier, and yet just as fast as the 350Z. (Factory, of course) The 350Z is for the single guy/girl with no children. The G35 is for the family guy, that still likes to go fast & look good.










The G35 has smoother lines all over the vehicle. The interior alone is awesome, especially with this:










But, I still love the 350Z, as well. For a sports car, it's simply awesome. Both cars were on the Edmund's top 10. The only 2 cars that made that list, from Nissan.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> *<snip> Not to mention G35 drivers stare at ME when I drive by!!! That may tell you something.
> *


Doesn't that mean you're also staring at them if you notice they're staring at you?


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

Aquineas said:


> *Doesn't that mean you're also staring at them if you notice they're staring at you? *


No. I don't stare. It's rude. But you can't help noticing someone staring when they won't let you over because they're too busy gawking and pointing. Damn G35s! If they wanted a Z...they shoulda just bought a Z!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL If a person is going to spend that kinda money, they might as well buy the best of Nissan. . .The Infiniti G35 Coupe. (It's part of the Skyline family in Japan) Of course the G35 is more expensive than the 350Z. Possibly because it has a few more ammentities?


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Seriously, does it get better than this?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

NNA said:


> *Seriously, does it get better than this? *


 ... color wise... yea it gets better than "barf blue". I like the black or the dark grey. Having just dropped some money on Nismo, i think that (for now) I can put to rest my desire for the coupe.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

I love the black. However, I have always loved royal blue vehicles. I own a blue Hardbody now. And, I'm considering leasing a Fairlady Z in the blue, as well. The silver is so boring to me. And the burnt oranage. . .Well, you get tired of seeing it at the plant all night long, with those Maxima's coming off the line. Not to mention the Murano & Z have it, as well.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'd get the inifinti g35....luxury ownz joo, but the sportiness of a 350z owns joo too


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

G35 Coupe = :thumbup:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

buy both =)


----------



## Kharne (Jul 14, 2003)

The G35 actually outperforms the 350Z in some categories. It has much better handling because of its large size and wider wheelbase so it beats the 350Z on the track and in curves. It's transmission is more efficient and the claimed hp difference of 7hp is dropped to 1hp when you measure the power at the wheels. The percentage of efficiency difference will cause a flip in power numbers as the two cars get tuned. In theory, when applying the same mods to both cars, the G35 might end up with more power at the wheels that the 350Z, despite crank numbers. It looks better, and at least where I'm at (Johnson County in KS, rich pompous folk), 350Zs are a dime a dozen. I for one prefer to drive a vehicle that I don't see everywhere I go.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Skyline Or Fairlady...wich would you choose?
G35SC is 1k less than 350ZTM.


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

Kharne said:


> *The G35 actually outperforms the 350Z in some categories. It has much better handling because of its large size and wider wheelbase so it beats the 350Z on the track and in curves. It's transmission is more efficient and the claimed hp difference of 7hp is dropped to 1hp when you measure the power at the wheels. The percentage of efficiency difference will cause a flip in power numbers as the two cars get tuned. In theory, when applying the same mods to both cars, the G35 might end up with more power at the wheels that the 350Z, despite crank numbers. It looks better, and at least where I'm at (Johnson County in KS, rich pompous folk), 350Zs are a dime a dozen. I for one prefer to drive a vehicle that I don't see everywhere I go. *


The G35 is longer, but not wider. They have the same widths(at the wheels). The longer wheelbase wil make the car more stable, but the Z will be more responsive. The Drivetrain in both cars is identical(Same motor, tranny and rear end). From what I hear, the HP difference is in the exhaust as the G35 is a bit more restrictive to be quieter. Power differences could be left to a lot of different things. With a manufacturer claim HP difference of 7 HP there can be a lot of outside factors that played into this. 

As far as cost, the Z appears to be more expensive to me. To get all the luxuries of the G35 Coupe Leather 6MT(fully loaded), you'ld have to buy a Touring Model, then add money to upgrade the brakes to the Brembos. I've heard a cost of $1500 for the front alone and that was not dealer cost. 

I like both and I am trying to decide which to get. The Z has been at the top of my list for some time, but the G35 Coupe is looking better and better everyday. It'll be nearly a year before I get either, so we'll see what happens at that time...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

The 350Z Nismo Exhaust will fit on the G35C. It just requires a short 3" pipe to be made to go between the resonator and bottom of the Y pipe.

If you want brembo's on any model Z it will cost you $4849.34. Just the front breaks set up goes for $2610.23. It really makes a HUGE difference in price turning a lower model Z into one of track spec.


----------



## geeillman (Feb 13, 2004)

*Test drove both cars and bought one*

First, I test drove the G35 6-speed. Leather seats, sunroof, Brembo brakes, etc. - you know the deal. It's a great car with plenty of power and it's quiet and tame when you want it to be. Next, I test drove a 350Z and it was intoxicating. A few more ponies, torque, lighter weight, and tighter steering adds up to a more rewarding driving experience. It sits a little lower than the G35 and I feel more connected to the road. Brembo brakes are very powerful. Unfortunately, my Enthusiast doesn't have the Brembos, but it's all good with me. Rear seats in the G35 lack headroom for anyone over 5' 2", but still a wonderful interior which I feel has a higher quality feel and look to it. It's a tough decision, but I'm sure you'll be happy with either car. Sit in the cars, drive 'em, evaluate your finances, and buy it.








BlackoutSpecV said:


> I was wondering why current 350Z owners got the Z instead of the G35 coupe. I realize there is more power, and I'm all to aware of the 100+ day wait list for the G35. Did any of ya'll test drive a G35 and decide that it was not as nice as the Z? I'm on the fence here, and i can't drive a G35, i just have to buy it and find out.... I am starting to have second thoughts and might go drive the Z.
> any input would be apreciated.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think the infinity looks better...less aggressive


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I personally like the styling and more performance oriented stance of the 350Z than the G35. As far as interior goes, I'm planning to redo the interior any ways (black Z, red Sparco seats and other interior touches-yes, I have it all planned out 2 years before I can buy it, ). The one thing that would make me consider the G35 is that it now is available with adjustable AWD. That would not only make it a little more practical in the winter, but also could add that skyline feel to it. I don't know, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> Just order it and when it comes drive it. If you don't like it, back out of the deal. This happens all the time. And a car like that, the dealer will have no problem selling it.


the dealer CANT keep any money you gave themm before you test drive a car, you have 3 DAYS( not many people know this) to give back a New car(there are milage restrictions too...) and get a refund... however, the dealer and nissan can give you all kinds of hell trying to get it back, including taking them to court...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NNA said:


> Seriously, does it get better than this?


mmm new wallpaper.... :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i CANT STAND the door handles on the 350


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

if they matched the car ten it would look sleeeeeeeek but no they threw on some silver ass door handles ewwwww buy a g35 and put some nice deep dishhh 19's on it


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I will have to say that would definetly chhose the G35 over the Z. It would offer most if not all the performance benifits of the Z, but you could drive it every day. I am not in the market, but if i was id get the G35. If i want to turn heads and smoke people i'll get my Corvette out. 
My Vette (wanna buy it?) lol
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...d&advanced=n&start_year=1986&color=&cardist=0

I personally like the 300ZX more than the new Z. Don't ask why, but i do.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

corvettes...blahhhhhh....like the american version of a honda civic...only faster...but still just as common


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

If you ask me Vettes arent that great of a car the are way over*rated! they want 50 but only give you around 350hp id rather save up and go with the Dogde Viper that rocks 500+hp And isnt a common drivn car why because its more appreciative then a Vette or if you feel the need to buy sumthin like a viper save up and go with a Skyline those are rare (sorta)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> If you ask me Vettes arent that great of a car the are way over*rated! they want 50 but only give you around 350hp id rather save up and go with the Dogde Viper that rocks 500+hp And isnt a common drivn car why because its more appreciative then a Vette or if you feel the need to buy sumthin like a viper save up and go with a Skyline those are rare (sorta)


I'd just use that 85K or so that I would have spent on a viper and make a 350Z or a used skyline 500 horsepower and totally custom. That'd be infinitely more rare than any production car if you modded it out.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> I'd just use that 85K or so that I would have spent on a viper and make a 350Z or a used skyline 500 horsepower and totally custom. That'd be infinitely more rare than any production car if you modded it out.


Indeed it would be...i would nvr buy a viper in my life tho because if im going to spend money on sumthin like that then id rather put it in sumthin that will make it in magazines and hott car shows...sure a viper is nice but anybody can buy a plain jane viper but can you buy a 350z with the designs of people who have made great Z's n the past NO because its their own style and thats what makes it worth the money and viper is too flashy and its saying "loook world i bought sumthing just so i could drive it and yell...IMMM RICCHH Biatch"


im so drunk :cheers:


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Good Thread.*

Personally I purchased the 350Z because I feel it is an unmistakeable sports car. The average person will look at a 350Z and say "Nice Sports Car" and the same person will look at a G35coupe and say "Nice Luxury Car". I recently purchased my second 350Z and yes I considered and test drove the G35coupe, but the 350Z won out again. I had it to do all over again and I choose another 350Z. Actually my new 350Z costs more than a loaded G35coupe by $400.00. Not to mention local dealers had several G35coupes in stock, but I had to order my second Z and wait 4 freakin months, well worth the wait. I will admit it was easier to wait the 4 months since I had a 350Z to drive already.

C1 Bender


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

C1 Bender said:


> Personally I purchased the 350Z because I feel it is an unmistakeable sports car. The average person will look at a 350Z and say "Nice Sports Car" and the same person will look at a G35coupe and say "Nice Luxury Car". I recently purchased my second 350Z and yes I considered and test drove the G35coupe, but the 350Z won out again. I had it to do all over again and I choose another 350Z. Actually my new 350Z costs more than a loaded G35coupe by $400.00. Not to mention local dealers had several G35coupes in stock, but I had to order my second Z and wait 4 freakin months, well worth the wait. I will admit it was easier to wait the 4 months since I had a 350Z to drive already.
> 
> C1 Bender


You...lucky...bastard....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, damn you, C1Bender!! :cheers:


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

Chris is the man  wish I was that lucky to have 2 350Zs.

I dont know which I would take. I do know that I have sat in both and the Z definetly had a more sporty feel to the way you are sitting in the car. I love the way both look and both have the same drivetrain setups. I too have heard that the only difference was the exhaust system and that is where the 7hp difference comes from. I know that either one I would get I would be getting new exhuast on it as well. So that is a mute point to me. I owuld just put them both thu the paces and see which I liked more. 

Until I have some money to afford a new car I will just be happy with my old 91 240sx. I think I could take the G35SC and the 350ZTM in a straight line or in the curves.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

nismosean said:


> Chris is the man  wish I was that lucky to have 2 350Zs.
> 
> I dont know which I would take. I do know that I have sat in both and the Z definetly had a more sporty feel to the way you are sitting in the car. I love the way both look and both have the same drivetrain setups. I too have heard that the only difference was the exhaust system and that is where the 7hp difference comes from. I know that either one I would get I would be getting new exhuast on it as well. So that is a mute point to me. I owuld just put them both thu the paces and see which I liked more.
> 
> Until I have some money to afford a new car I will just be happy with my old 91 240sx. I think I could take the G35SC and the 350ZTM in a straight line or in the curves.


I'm probably wrong, but isn't the difference 27 horses? I thought the G35 put out 260 and the 350Z put out 287. I don't really remember though, that's just what ran in my mind...


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> I'm probably wrong, but isn't the difference 27 horses? I thought the G35 put out 260 and the 350Z put out 287. I don't really remember though, that's just what ran in my mind...


the sedan has 260hp and the coupe has 280hp the Z has 287hp. So you are right but wrong at the same time.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

nismosean said:


> the sedan has 260hp and the coupe has 280hp the Z has 287hp. So you are right but wrong at the same time.


Haha, my bad.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

F111A said:


> If you need a backseat and a trunk, by all means buy a G35. I bought the Z for performance, and just plain looks. Every place I drive the Z, people stop and stare...this doesn't happen with a G. Next time you see a Z or a G, look at the people around it...if they stop and look, it will be the Z. The G (which is a fine vehicle) is more tame in looks and performance (maybe that should be sophisticated).
> 
> The Z has a heritage (5 generations), whereas the G is new. Lastly, how many forums and sites are devoted to the Z? How many for the G?
> 
> Please man. I own a G35 (Skyline V35) and I got more attention than all the 350Z's I encountered. I even had 350Z owners regret buying a 350Z. I have over night parts from Japan sent to me just for the G35. I have over 100 G's in the whole car and it looks and performs better than the 350Z will ever dream of. The back seats all U have to do is take out like I did. If you got the money for the G buy it and if you don't buy it any way. I mean they do have ones that cost as much as the 350Z. But don't change your mind just what other people say. Go with what you think and which one you like.


----------



## hapkidodoc (Apr 20, 2004)

*Mid-life crisis car*



BlackoutSpecV said:


> nothing personal, but i was wanting somebody who has a 350Z to tell me why they got it.


I fell in love with the Z cars in 1976 when I first saw the 280Z. I didn't have a car at all until I was 19 just before I got married. Cost and need for practical vehicles while the kids grew up kept me out until now. I looked around a little at various sport and sporty cars but it was really no contest. The Z is the dream car and I love driving my red 04 Roadster


----------



## 350z_2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

if you get the Z, you would get you friends' girlfriends. :loser: :loser:


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

may get girls to notice but if you need a 30-35G car to get girls then you ain't got no game and all that's showing that you have some money. My G is says who I am and I love for performance. Not how much money I have. The G has more performance than the 350Z but some people just can't see that. Plus, I been with my girl for five years and I was driving a old 280ZX with the paint chipped and coming off. Water inside the car after it rained and a sorry ass engine that was shit. I still have the car to and my girl. Now that's game.


----------

